# L3 ghost - injured limbs



## Cynthia (Oct 22, 2020)

This morning I found her on the bottom (standing, didn't look like she fell) so I assumed she wanted to eat. She played dead for a bit then started walking around and I noticed her left arm was stiff? She can move her right arm but her left remains closed. (first three photos) 

I left her alone and checked on her about 10 hours later, she's missing a back leg. (last photo) I put her in a deli cup with a fake flower since someone said her foot might have been caught on something. I have a small Exo Terra forest branch (that I made even smaller) in her normal home and there are some holes/gaps but I don't see her getting stuck in them. If she fell from where she was hanging it would have been a 3-4 inch fall. Besides the branch theres substrate and some leaves on the surface. There is no metal mesh or wire mesh and there is no feeders inside either. 

Humidity stays between 60% to 70% and temp is 73F to 78F. I got her three days ago and she hasn't molted in the time I've had her. Have I done something wrong? Any help is appreciated! 

View attachment IMG_9248.HEIC

View attachment IMG_9250.HEIC

View attachment IMG_9252.HEIC

View attachment IMG_9253.HEIC


----------



## ChitandChat (Oct 23, 2020)

From what I know it's seems you're doing good. I believe mantises can regrow their limbs gradually with each molt. It's possible her leg could've caught onto something. Have you tried looking for her missing leg?


----------



## Cynthia (Oct 25, 2020)

ChitandChat said:


> From what I know it's seems you're doing good. I believe mantises can regrow their limbs gradually with each molt. It's possible her leg could've caught onto something. Have you tried looking for her missing leg?


I tried to but I couldn't since they're still small. It wasn't stuck on the branch though. The other arm is back to normal but it seems to have trouble balancing without the leg. The good thing is they can eat with no problem.


----------



## ChitandChat (Oct 26, 2020)

Cynthia said:


> I tried to but I couldn't since they're still small. It wasn't stuck on the branch though. The other arm is back to normal but it seems to have trouble balancing without the leg. The good thing is they can eat with no problem.


As long as they can eat and be active they should be good. Based off what I've read their leg should come back in with later molts. Just try to keep the enclosure clear of any potential hazards and they should be fine!


----------

